# Mael.



## Cryptic (Aug 4, 2008)

Picture: http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m46/Demon_Wraith/1218251190grimfang_mealfinal.png

Name: Mael
Species: Bae'oth - reminiscient of a hybrid of Earth's animals the Sabertooth and the Bear.
Religion: None.

Era: Medieval

Abilities: Mael discovered the dark arts a long time ago, and with a mystical chant only known to a select few, changes his body to a grey, steel like appearance and his eyes to charcoal black. As well as a cosmetic change, it hardens his skin to such a degree that near to nothing can pierce, and he is considerably stronger, though slower. He has the ability to heal, and this healing is unusual(Mael learnt this as a dark art) as the process drains some of his lifeforce to heal another and whilst his lifeforce can re-generate it makes him very vunerable to attacks. He also cannot heal himself. Mael also knows the art of pentagrams. He has learnt to only draw two pentagrams, one which nulls the magical properties of the creature the user targets and one which holds a demonic creature for eternity. Mael wanted to learn more magic, but the with told him that if he learnt any higher levels of magic, the strain on his lifeforce would kill him. Any magical act taxes Mael heavily because he isn't very learned in the arts. Mael also has the ability to climb any surface through sheer speed and Mael's claws have been augmented with a rare metal G'eld when he was a youngling, the G'eld re-enforcing his claws to a point they can hold the weight of his body.

Appearance: Weighing in at 330 pounds and 8"1, and packed with muscle, Mael has a daunting figure. His face is broad and well-formed. He has two tusks extruding from his large canines, which is the norm of the Bae'oth. He has a black leather jacket with his royal family's insigna printed on the back. When asked why he wears the symbol of those who hunt him he replied, "Because it helps keep me alert, thinking, reminds me of who I am, and what I've done." Mael has long wavy white hair, a sign of royalty. He rarely takes his jacket off in public, but hidden under the leather are numerous scars, reminders of his battles. His leather battle boots are made from a lizard native to Lag'ul, and are very durable lasting for 10-20 years.

History: Mael was born crown prince of Lag'ul, the largest kingdom encompassing numerous isles, each isle reigned over by a regent who is accountable to the king. Mael was quite the spoilt brat getting whatever he wanted, whenever he wanted. His mother died giving birth to Mael, and his father re-married one of his baronesses, a beautiful yet cruel woman. She bore Mael's father, a son, Mael's half-brother, Dro'vel. Dro'vel hated Mael as they grew up, fiercely in competition with each other. Dro'vel hired a cheap assassin to kill Mael, and Mael ripped the assassin apart with his bare hands and left his head outsie Dro'vel's door. The next morning Dro'vel attacked Mael in the King's courtroom infront of all the nobles, claiming Mael had raped his lover. Mael beheaded Dro'vel infront of his parents and the agast nobelity, and promptly dove through a window and and scaled the palace walls with his father's guards hot on his tail, and has been on the run ever since. 

Maezel: Maezel is what Mael becomes when he transforms using the chant taught to him by the witch. He is all Mael's rage and hate in a corporeal being. Meal came across a little town whilst on the run on the outskirts of Ge'rial. He found this little woman getting robbed by brigands, so Mael being the charitable fellow he is, broke their arms and legs and dropped them outside the sheriff's office. This little woman turns out to be a witch, and witches being persecuted because of the fear of magic in the realm, people look the other way when they're attacked. The witch, Zil'it taught Mael all he knows of the dark arts.

Fighting style: He has a many unique styles of fighting and changes between fighting styles with fluid grace, or uses his brute size to his advantage, grabbing his opponent and bashing them with his powerful bone-crunching punches. Mael is very agile for his build, and often catches his opponents offgaurd. He carries two twin-swords engraved with the a sentence in the dialect of his people, held in the reverse position. He is averse to using guns, because he believes that sword-fighting is a true, fair style of fighting.


Likes: Fighting. Loves a good fight. Acting like a gentlemen for his own twisted amusement, and just causing havoc.

Dislikes: Royalty.

Goal: To continue on surviving...
Profession: Jack-of-all-trades
Personal quote: "Life goes on..."
Theme song: Killswitch Engage - Break the Silence
Birthdate: 19/04/NA

Favourite food: Steak.
Favourite drink: Stimulants, most energy drinks
Favourite location: Arid locations in the middle of nowhere.
Favourite weather: Sunny and hot.
Favourite color: Silver.
Favourite music: Thrash metal.

Least liked food: Vegetable Soup
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: In the middle of the city.
Least liked weather: Anything hot.
Least liked music: Everything but metal.

Favorite person: Himself, he has ego issues.
Least liked person: Hasn't met one that he doesn't like.
Friends: A select few.
Relations: Not trusting enough.
Enemies: Anyone who gets in his way, and his family
Significant other: Doesn't settle down long enough to find love
Orientation: He is pansexual

This is a rough copy, I'm hoping to go into more depth, but this should suffice for now.

UPDATE: Went more in-depth into Mael. Making good progress


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Heh, sounds like my fursona would get along quite well with yours...

Especially with a Killswitch song as his theme and no particular goal.

Does yours love to fight?

Besides, if the list was "shamelessly" stolen, then why are you apologising? ($20 for using it... xD)


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

Cryptic said:


> List shamelessly stolen from Magikian(Sorry )



Dude x3 That bio was like released for everyone to use here, nobody owns it x3

EDIT : Killswitch engage own face ! =3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Dude x3 That bio was like released for everyone to use here, nobody owns it x3
> 
> EDIT : Killswitch engage own face ! =3



I used my own bio for the first part, then stole the last bit.


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Heh, sounds like my fursona would get along quite well with yours...
> 
> Especially with a Killswitch song as his theme and no particular goal.
> 
> ...



Yes, Mael loves a good fight, but not too many people feel really safe standing up to him, so he doesn't get all the fights he wants.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

You'll have a piccy to stick in here before long. I can't do coloring today, but I finally finished the lines. Longest I've spent on anything yet, lol.. I'm so slow.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Cryptic said:


> Yes, Mael loves a good fight, but not too many people feel really safe standing up to him, so he doesn't get all the fights he wants.



Yeah, the same kinda deal with mine. Magikian is one scary mother when he wants to be. He likes to give his enemy as much of a chance as he can, not out of charity.. Just to keep the fight going. 

He only fights with normal weapons if the other person doesn't have some form of special power, which would seem the case with Mael.


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 9, 2008)

UPDATE: Picture is in. Working on the fine details of Mael's biography, it's too shallow at the moment.


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 10, 2008)

UPDATE: Went more in-depth into Mael. Making good progress


----------



## Magikian (Aug 11, 2008)

Very good, what kind of setting does he live in, you arent clear on that.. You know, medieval, futuristic, etc.


----------

